# Shop maunal



## TMScouts (Jan 3, 2017)

This Garden Tractor is new to me. It is a Craftsman GT 5000 model ( 917276230) with 54 inch deck ! Anyone know how I can get a shop / repair manual for it?


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

it might be the same as a Husqvarna, since they have made them for sears recently. If yours is a recent model and has a 26 hp kohler its a good chance you can use http://www.husqvarna.com/us/support/manuals-downloads/ or try http://manualslibrary.net/HUSQVARNA-LAWN-MOWER-LGT2654-SERVICE-MANUAL.html

https://www.manualowl.com/m/Craftsman/28945/Manual/245557

I have a lgt2654 and it cuts like s++t. My 20 year old 38inch balde JD dose a better job. but it dose start and so far dependable. Let me know if this was any help.

I looked online and if it is a newer model the Craftsman and husqvarna look the same.

:elephant:


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy TMScouts, 

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I don't think that you will find a repair manual for you GT5000, with exception of oldmanfarmer's advice, above. Operators manuals should be available at Sears parts direct, which also has complete parts diagrams which should be helpful.


----------



## TMScouts (Jan 3, 2017)

Thank you for the info. I have a question is about the site. They want me to set up an account which is fine. My concern is that they want credit card info even though they say they won't charge it. I'm not thrilled about the credit card part. Can you help from your experience with them?


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

hello again TMSCOUTS,

This is a great site, when i became a supporting member I gave them my CC info but since then no. 

Check with site ADMIN to make sure its them asking for it and why. they seem straight forward and i have NOT had any problems at all.

If you want to contact admin or want more info go to the bottom of this page and see contact.


----------



## JiminRI (May 22, 2015)

You can download the Owner's manual at 
http://www.manualsdir.com/manuals/632857/craftsman-917276230.html?download


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

have you looked here? I buy lots of parts from them.
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/917276350/0247/1509200.html


----------

